# CRS episode 1



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Some CRS video taken today.

CRS Episode 2 - YouTube
IMG 1364 - YouTube

Visit my site for more picture and videos Kelvin's Crustaceans Adventure


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice shrimp


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Cute!


----------

